# how to make food for your fish fry



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Clean, cheap and easy way to make food for your fish fry 

https://youtu.be/2Bis9M6Gq9w


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Fishy100,

For the non-breeder hobbyist just looking to salvage some fry your idea works fine. If you're serious about raising fry to large healthy adults, we the flake food gig falls way short. 

The best livebearer fry pre-made food out there is Golden Pearls, works great with egg layer fry in smaller micron size. For years all I used was live baby brine shrimp and microworms. Over the last few years, I discovered you can gut load both with spurelina or anataxathin powder to up the protien and ammeno acids. With micro worms just take a spoonful of culture material and place in small container, stir in either powder and wait 24 hours then feed. Brine shrimp after the first 24 hours start adding a small pinch of either powder and feed after 12 hours. If you split up a group of new born fry, say guppys, and feed one group what I suggest and the other crushed flake food the group eating my suggested food will be double the size of the other fish. All the stuff you need except microworms can be purchased at Kensfish.com. 

For my tiny egglayer fry I use the two powders mixed in a little water and added with an eye dropper. If you have green water use it in place of mixing with aquarium water. Once the fry get a few days post-free swimming start with gut loaded microworms and move up to shrimp in 3-5 days. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

you can also consider adding a bit of egg yolk to the mix. But i 100% agree with Henningc, this is cheap and easy but for better results a higher quality diet is needed.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sometimes in the winter live fodder not was there. Since we have made an artificial diet.
1 tablespoon trout fattening pellet. Powdered in the coffee grinder. A hard-boiled yolk rubbed through a sieve. Mixed.
It was gladly accepted. but it must be soon used, otherwise it spoils.
A.S.A.P again pond lining.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, I have heard of using that combo. My experience is anything with egg yoke needs to be fed in very small doses and it will foul the water if left uneaten.


----------

